# Ma sheriff department and Ma state corrctions



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

can anyone please tell me the difference between the sheriff's department and MA state corrections. Does one have more power then the other? or are they both correctional jobs and have the same powers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

If you're looking to become a corrections officer for "power", you're more than likely going to end up shanked or upside-down in a trash can sooner than later.

Anyone looking for any job in the criminal justice field for power had better re-think their career objectives.


----------



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

what i meant was do they receive the same type of training?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

A Sheriff runs the county jail and house of correction. The DOC runs the State Prisons.


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

I think a light bulb has more power than we do


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

All State facilities make the same money (which is good,) but varies from County to County. Some Counties also serve as a regional lock-up for area Police depts.


----------



## GhostRider3349 (Jul 22, 2008)

K.Lavoie said:


> Some Counties also serve as a regional lock-up for area Police depts.


That is right when they take them. "_is the guy drunk, is he on drugs, suicidal, a bad guy. ohhh ahh we don't take them, sorry"_


----------

